
What If Instead of Taking the Sat You Got to Play a Video Game? - JSeymourATL
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-03-19/a-harvard-dropout-s-plan-to-fix-college-admissions-with-video-games
======
bradknowles
You mean “the SAT”, as in the Scholastic Aptitude Test?

